# Headlight condensation



## CJMilton (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey all!

I picked up a 2018 Tiguan SE this morning, put a whopping 12 miles on it... and noticed condensation in the passenger DRL/ turn indicator. 

Anyone else experience this? Anything I can check before I go running back to VW?

Thanks!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

That's normal when the car is brand new.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Same here, SE with 200 miles, condensation on the inner part of DRL strip. Not worried since I rarely look at my headlights .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJMilton (Nov 10, 2012)

bateau said:


> Same here, SE with 200 miles, condensation on the inner part of DRL strip. Not worried since I rarely look at my headlights .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




In 3 years it won’t even matter to me anymore... I’ll give the dealer a call, if they want to fix it, it’s on them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

CJMilton said:


> I’ll give the dealer a call, if they want to fix it, it’s on them.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please update the thread with outcome, just for posterity.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I don't think its normal somehow moisture is getting into the headlight/DRL assembly and I believe that will cause a problem in the future. I don't have condensation in mine, sorry but that is my thinking on that subject.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

refueler said:


> I don't think its normal somehow moisture is getting into the headlight/DRL assembly and I believe that will cause a problem in the future. I don't have condensation in mine, sorry but that is my thinking on that subject.


It is normal as no modern headlights are sealed, the assembly has to be ventilated somehow so they got tiny little holes to cool them. After a wash the headlights may fog up (see your owner's manual) and it'll go away after a few hours of operation. I am a certified VW sales consultant.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I haven't seen it in the Tiguan yet but it definitely happens on my R. There was one day where my whole headlight was filled with condensation. It went away after driving around with the headlights on


----------



## CJMilton (Nov 10, 2012)

I’ll update everyone with the results on the light, but on my way to the dealer I received a warning light for “Front Assist: no sensor view”... they’re looking into that as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJMilton (Nov 10, 2012)

UPDATE::

Volkswagen is replacing the headlight under warranty. Have to go back when it comes in.

As for the Front Assist, no codes were present, therefore “keep an eye on it”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

